# Colnago CW50TU Wheels?



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

Anybody know who actually makes these wheels? Are they any good?


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

durkind said:


> Anybody know who actually makes these wheels? Are they any good?


I believe the carbon is chinese/taiwan and the hubs have SKF bearings......being Colnago spec'ed i'd say they are most probably not bad but will cost way more than their unbranded siblings.........

They do bring a nice touch to a colnago bike though


----------

